# My first year in the business



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Looking back on my first summer of making hay I'd say it went smooth. I din't have great yields on my personal hay field due to me being too cheap to fertilize with what the test called for. But as far as learning the process and knowledge I came out good. Did a lot of custom baling for people. Financially I just don't see big bucks coming out of the GA hay business. The equipment cost, fertilizer, and fuel just seems to be neck and neck with the profit. Run back and forth to the fields for few dollars. Maybe its different in yalls area or you guys just know what you're doing. I just think row cropping and Pecan business seems to be better for me as a young farmer in GA. Don't get me wrong guys, I considered hay a hobby this year. Its a fun experience, besides rained on hay and plugging up a round baler that you rent haha. Hope everyone has great sales this winter


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I had one of the biggest vegetable farmers in the area tell me one time that if you are gonna farm, be ready to make money one year out of 7.
I don't think hay has as big roller-coaster pricing as vegetables, but still has ups & downs, with fertilizer, fuel, some years with more expensive breakdowns than others, etc.
I did luck up this year (also my first year _really_ working hay) and find a good buyer - he buys all I can grow, picking it up right behind the baler. And I was able to get some good equipment at mostly real low prices, so in less than a year I owe very little on it.
But like everything, hay business is not for everybody. Like law enforcement, firefighting, or sitting behind a desk all day, not everybody will enjoy it or can do it.
But also, a lot of us do it because we enjoy that kind of work as much as anything, and if we can make a living out of it we will. That's what makes the world go around, different strokes for different folks!
Do what you enjoy and will make you a living!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am not sure round bales in the South East will ever be profitable unless we are able to sell by the ton. Square bales show more profit but I am not going back there, did it for too many years and the stress is much higher.

I am depending on feeding most of my hay to make it work. As long as we have the local retired guy selling non fertilized mixed pasture hay for $25 a roll then it is going to be tough to compete.
I talked to our County Extension Agent last week. He said if I was not getting $120 a ton for decent grass hay then I was backing up. He is right.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Funny I think that same guy sells rounds here too!


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

*Dang! That guy sells around here too!*


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes and here too fellas. Heres the deal, many folks that have some acreage are just interested in getting the grass mowed off if it to keep it looking nice. They have no storage facilities(for the most part) and are just happy to about breakeven on keeping it clean. This type of individual represents a surprising large percentage of quote "hayproducers" in the Southeast. I have to deal with alot of $50-60/ton roundbale hay people and its tough. Times are very hard for most folks here in the Southeast....just not alot of prime Agland here.....some, but nothing compared to the Mid-west. Another important reason why roundbales are so cheap here is our mild winters in the Southeast. Feeding top quality hay to cattle in Southeast is not nearly as critical here because most folks will have some "pickings" all winter. Unlike our Mid-west counterparts that have almost zero wintertime grazing and must feed quality hay to get their calves and cows through the winter in good fashion. I live in the upper region of the Southeast and even here if it happens to snow(rarely), it almost always is gone around lunchtime as the day warms. Yes, most Southeast cattle producers feed the cheapest hay they can find....and that hurts the hay producer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Canderson012 said:


> Looking back on my first summer of making hay I'd say it went smooth. I din't have great yields on my personal hay field due to me being too cheap to fertilize with what the test called for. But as far as learning the process and knowledge I came out good. Did a lot of custom baling for people. Financially I just don't see big bucks coming out of the GA hay business. The equipment cost, fertilizer, and fuel just seems to be neck and neck with the profit. Run back and forth to the fields for few dollars. Maybe its different in yalls area or you guys just know what you're doing. I just think row cropping and Pecan business seems to be better for me as a young farmer in GA. Don't get me wrong guys, I considered hay a hobby this year. Its a fun experience, besides rained on hay and plugging up a round baler that you rent haha. Hope everyone has great sales this winter


Wow, I feel like I just read a description of my first year (sans the pecans).
I learned a lot, but spent a lot. Yesterday I rolled up my last field and have one more I could get square bales off, but not sure if it's worth it.
Looking forward to aquiring more land to do and getting the equipment paid down in years to come.
My fields were pretty much a mess when I got them and it looks like it's gonna take lots of work to get them in shape.
Only getting 110/ton for rolled hay, but have a few customers buying from me at $75/roll for their cattle/horses that keeps me hoping for better earnings in the future.
I also mow big fields and plow snow in winter, so making hay is only part of my business. It doesn't make as much as I thought it would, but really enjoy the challenge and being part of the food making chain.


----------



## HayBones (Oct 10, 2012)

Canderson012 said:


> Looking back on my first summer of making hay I'd say it went smooth. I din't have great yields on my personal hay field due to me being too cheap to fertilize with what the test called for. But as far as learning the process and knowledge I came out good. Did a lot of custom baling for people. Financially I just don't see big bucks coming out of the GA hay business. The equipment cost, fertilizer, and fuel just seems to be neck and neck with the profit. Run back and forth to the fields for few dollars. Maybe its different in yalls area or you guys just know what you're doing. I just think row cropping and Pecan business seems to be better for me as a young farmer in GA. Don't get me wrong guys, I considered hay a hobby this year. Its a fun experience, besides rained on hay and plugging up a round baler that you rent haha. Hope everyone has great sales this winter


Nice to hear that you made out ok in what seems like something that could really go wrong if the cards fell in that direction. Your financial description seems pretty well spot on of the agriculture industry in general but like others have said you need to be in this because you love the lifestyle. I know I can hardly wait to get out of this office and get my cattle operation up and rolling. I wanna live a real life not a simulated one sitting in an office and letting my health both mental and physical go down the tubes....for myself one of the richest things in life is to be able to enjoy the natural world and live real experiances. Cheers


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

That same guy is also out west here selling hay too cheap. Though he has to try a little harder here as he has to irrigate, but often times he doesn't so then he gets nothing if we don't get rain. i think that happened to him this year so hay went up high in price. Or he didn't have any water to irrigate with.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

HayBones said:


> Nice to hear that you made out ok in what seems like something that could really go wrong if the cards fell in that direction. Your financial description seems pretty well spot on of the agriculture industry in general but like others have said you need to be in this because you love the lifestyle. I know I can hardly wait to get out of this office and get my cattle operation up and rolling. *I wanna live a real life not a simulated one sitting in an office and letting my health both mental and physical go down the tubes....for myself one of the richest things in life is to be able to enjoy the natural world and live real experiances. Cheers*


You know, I always felt like I'd be laughed at if I said those words. I feel the same way. I'd rather work for less making hay. I get so much enjoyment being with nature looking at the splendor it has to offer.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I started baling hay cause I board horses. My hay requirements for boarding is 1200 bales. Multiple that by $5/bale and my costs are jacked up. So I invested in equipment, use what little profit I make to put back in hay business until I get the equipment I want. I sell about 2000-2500 bales/year. So the money I save from not buying hay for the last 8 years paid for the equipment. Very few who bale can make a substantial living. I enjoy baling hay and at the same time I can feed quality hay cause I control the production.
BTW, I don't make a lot of money boarding horses. Making money in the horse business is not from the back end of the horse, if you know what I mean. It's a tax write off to say the least.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

And think of the time you save, weatherman, not having to go hunting for quality hay. I've never shopped for hay in my life. I sometimes wonder what it's like and what kind of "premium" billed hay I would find.


----------



## HayBones (Oct 10, 2012)

As I get older the "value" of life is what's the highest on my list. I know plenty of folks with more $$ then one might need in ten life times and there not any happier then folks who struggle along at times and also with great power comes great responsibilities and pressure......Bring on the the good old fashioned hard work, high/low temps and everything in between. This board seems like a great place full of good old fashioned country folk!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

HayBones said:


> As I get older the "value" of life is what's the highest on my list. I know plenty of folks with more $$ then one might need in ten life times and there not any happier then folks who struggle along at times and also with great power comes great responsibilities and pressure......Bring on the the good old fashioned hard work, high/low temps and everything in between. *This board seems like a great place full of good old fashioned country folk!*


You're assumption is correct. This place is helpful.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Teslan said:


> And think of the time you save, weatherman, not having to go hunting for quality hay. I've never shopped for hay in my life. I sometimes wonder what it's like and what kind of "premium" billed hay I would find.


You got that right...premium bill. The hay bill was one reason. I started out on shares with someone baling. After the third time the hay got wet, I had enough. I figured I couldn't do any worse then the idiot custom baling. Matter-of-fact, my first year was a great success. A learning curve though sheared about a dozen of so shear bolts. But I got 'er done.


----------



## wileyjd (Sep 2, 2010)

_The thing about hay production is that if its your 1st or your 30th year there is something new to deal with each year price of fert or equipment goes up and down but hay needs to be made_


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

wileyjd said:


> _The thing about hay production is that if its your 1st or your 30th year there is something new to deal with each year price of fert or equipment goes up and down but hay needs to be made_


 and then there is the weather.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

weatherman said:


> I started baling hay cause I board horses. My hay requirements for boarding is 1200 bales. Multiple that by $5/bale and my costs are jacked up. So I invested in equipment, use what little profit I make to put back in hay business until I get the equipment I want. I sell about 2000-2500 bales/year. So the money I save from not buying hay for the last 8 years paid for the equipment. Very few who bale can make a substantial living. I enjoy baling hay and at the same time I can feed quality hay cause I control the production.
> BTW, I don't make a lot of money boarding horses. Making money in the horse business is not from the back end of the horse, if you know what I mean. It's a tax write off to say the least.


Same here, but I need about 3000-3500 bales a year and decent square bales around here are in the $8 to $10 range.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

First year rookie here to lol, it was a blast and big learning experience, my wife and i made about 1600 small bales between our 10 ac and a neighbors piece. It's very rewarding making our own hay for our horses, looking to get a little better yield next year now that we are managing it differently. Still lots to learn and got some good old reliable NH equipment that more or less i paid for it itself this 1st year from the hay we made for our horses. Next year hopfully have a little extra to sell we are mostly growing orchard grass which we sell for $5 a bale to a local Alpaca Farm. Lot of work for my wife and I stacking hay on wagons and stacking back up. Someday a bigger tractor and then maybe I will throw the kicker on the old NH 269 that came with it. Thanks to everyone on here it was a great experience.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Mike120 said:


> Same here, but I need about 3000-3500 bales a year and decent square bales around here are in the $8 to $10 range.


Ouch! I used to deliver hay to someone who boarded up to 60 horses. Me being one of three. It lasted one year. She thought paying $3.50/bale (60# bales) was too much.


----------



## HayBones (Oct 10, 2012)

LOL @$3.50 a bail being too much.....Geeze 10 years ago for good horse hay trucked in it was $5.00/piece. Like mostly everything in life you get what you pay for......I learned a long time ago that wasting too much time trying to save an extra buck or 2 is a bigger waste of $$$ Time is money. This years drought has people resorting to using a lot of nasty hay and other weird feed meathods like feeding cows 1000's of pounds of potatoes lol! Go figure we had no rain here all spring/summer and now that its time to try and harvest what we can its now raining everyday.......


----------

